

Facebook cannibalizing Google search for younger demographic - ABrandt
http://www.fastcompany.com/1700619/why-facebook-browsing-annihilates-web-browsing

======
ryanto
I agree that clicks will move away from Google and onto Facebook amongst
certain demographics. However, I hate the idea of comparing time spent on
Google to time spent on Facebook. I would expect that Google wants you to
spend as little time as possible within their search engine. Less time on
google means better/perfect results faster.

~~~
tlack
More time spent interacting with a site means more opportunities for
advertising (in all its forms), and that's what these companies live by. You
don't think Google wishes they had a successful social product similar to
Facebook?

